# Best wax for powder



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

cooooooold


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> cooooooold


what if it is warm out?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wax for the temperature as normal. In pow, the size and style of board is going to make a much much much bigger difference than what type of wax. Ability is the biggest difference.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Cold, dry, light, blower powder or warm, wet, heavy, sticky powder? I would wax for the temperature first. If the snow is wet and sticky then I would add graphite.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> Cold, dry, light, blower powder or warm, wet, heavy, sticky powder? I would wax for the temperature first. If the snow is wet and sticky then I would add graphite.


Which brings up a good question.... is "warm, wet, heavy, sticky" snow powder, or just fresh snow? Shouldn't powder be powdery? 

Fluorinated wax will really help in the "warm, wet, heavy, sticky". 

Doesn't graphite work better as an antistatic in colder conditions?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mmmmm...."warm, wet, heavy and sticky", reminds me of my high school sweetheart!


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> Mmmmm...."warm, wet, *heavy* and sticky", reminds me of my high school sweetheart!


Ya, I used to be a chubby chaser as well.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Which brings up a good question.... is "warm, wet, heavy, sticky" snow powder, or just fresh snow? Shouldn't powder be powdery?
> 
> Fluorinated wax will really help in the "warm, wet, heavy, sticky".
> 
> Doesn't graphite work better as an antistatic in colder conditions?


Hey, yeah really. How can something called "powder" not be powdery?

I was basing the graphite recommendation on the local shop guy's explanation, using OBJ's Summer Wax with graphite, for Spring and Summer snow conditions, as an example.
OneBallJay | Snowboard Wax | Snowboard Tools | Ski Wax | Surf Wax | Skate Wax | Action Sport Accessories

I've been adding graphite to their F-1 all temp wax and I've been sliding pretty quickly in cool-to- cold conditions. Knowing me, I've probably been doing it all wrong. Har!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

It was at or below freezing for most of the day. Not so much on the slushy side but in the afternoon it was warmer. I was trying to get more speed and was just kind of cruising at a moderate speed all day. I used bluebird all temp. Granted things will be slower in powder though.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

what is powder?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Sincraft said:


> what is powder?


----------

